# [SOLVED] Removing Sonic Activation Module



## Wheezy

I have had this problem for about a year where this program called "Sonic Activation Module" tries to install something every single time I start my computer. I dont think its harmful, but its SO annoying. I have to cancel it 6 times before it will go away. Any advice?









Screenshot​
The only thing relatively similar in the add/remove programs menu is called "Sonic Encoders." But I dont know what that does or if I can/should remove it.

_Dimension XPS 400, Intel Pentium D Processor 820 (2.8GHz) w/ Dual Core Technology
1GB DDR2 SDRAM at 533MHz
256MB PCI Express x16 (DVI/VGA/TV-out) nVidia GeForce 6800
160GB Serial ATA Hard Drive (7200RPM)
Microsoft Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005, English without Media, for Dimension with Service Pack 2_


----------



## mattlock

*Re: Removing Sonic Activation Module*

Hello Wheezy.

Folllow the steps in the following Dell document.

http://support.dell.com/support/top...d=098D85DDBAC783B2E0401E0A55175844&l=en&s=gen

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Wheezy

*Re: Removing Sonic Activation Module*

Viola! It seemed to take care of it  Thanks so much mattlock.


----------



## mattlock

*Re: Removing Sonic Activation Module*

My pleasure.


----------



## stephany24

Matt lock thank you. I was having the same problem with "Sonic Activation Module". 

But I have a question - I followed the instructions and after running the hotfix.exe and rebooting I downloaded the "Windows Installer Cleanup Utility". The Sonic Module no longer pops up but when I try to run the "msconfig" I get an error message and it wont open.. What happened?


----------



## maplekid23

Hey guys, i tried the link to get rid of this, but when i tried to run the isum_hotfix i got an error message (Error opening file for writing) does anyone know why this is?

thanks


----------



## RedFlyer

Delete the file *C:/program files/install shield/ isdm.exe*

This will stop the Sonic Activation module.


----------



## billy940

*Re: Removing Sonic Activation Module*

Thats excellent, it worked! Thankyou Mattlock


----------



## G Singh

Hi, I am getting the following message. Tried everything that is recommended above but no luck. I am trying to install my HP printer disc but says something else is being installed so I get an error message. It is so annoying.

SONIC ACTIVATION MODULE - The feature you are trying to use is on a CD ROM or other removable disc that is not available.

Insert the activation module disc and click ok

I have no idea what it means

Please help!


----------



## jaymek311

Re: Sonic Activation Model problem. The document is not available when I go to the link. Help. I hate this problem, it is so annoying. Jayme


----------



## jshreves

I am having the same problem. I went to msconfig-startup and unchecked the suggested box, restarted my computer and now I get this message and the popups.
"You have used the system config utility to make changes to the way Windows starts.....Choose normal setup mode on General tab...." Makes no difference I still get the popups.

Under 
C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
I have 4 folders with numbers withing brackets { } and files within each folder...
(I cannot seem to copy or print screen to include in this message)
How do I get rid of these annoying popups?


----------



## cbq64

I am having the same problem w/ the Sonic Activation Module. I tried all the above and still am having the Sonic Activation Module popping up everytime I start up my computer.
I tried the link to dell support listed in a previous post and it is saying that the "Document is not currently available". 
If anyone can help, PLEASE let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## Kgkev

This might work

http://support.dell.com/support/top...08C96ECBF7ACFFE0401E0A55175126&doclang=en&cs=


----------



## Basementgeek

Closing this old thread. If you are having problems please start a new topic.

BG


----------

